# What if someone have your photos in a facebook website?



## tecboy (Nov 1, 2014)

I see some of my photos posted on someone's else facebook website with out crediting me.  Would you say something about it or forget about it?


----------



## bribrius (Nov 1, 2014)

I been through that. report it to facebook file a complaint.


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2014)

1) Inform the person that they are in breach of copyright - many people have no idea copyright exists or what its all about. Inform them and then either request that they credit you (with a link to your website as well) or request them to be taken down.

2) If you don't get a reply or they refuse to comply then present your evidence and report the issue to Facebook. 

3) If Facebook refuses to take action you can request a DMCA (or something like that) take-down order (Google it for more info); and they normally work pretty well. 


Note do give the people time to respond - at the very least a day if not more; individuals might not look at their facebook on an hourly basis; whilst moderation on huge sites can take time to take effect.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2014)

Overread said:


> 1) .......... - 90% of people have no idea copyright exists and another 9.9% don't think it applies to them.............



FIFY.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 1, 2014)

paying client?  What photo?


----------



## tecboy (Nov 1, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> paying client?  What photo?



Nope, it's complicated.  I volunteer as a photographer at the little art school.  One staff member posted my photos without my name on it on the unofficial webpage in Facebook.  She tries to promote the art school, but I don't know she has the permission to do that.  

A friend of mine is a fashion designer, and her friend copied one of my images from flickr, and posted on her Facebook. It is the image of this fashion designer with a model.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2014)

Who or why is not relevant.

It's infringement.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 2, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Nope, it's complicated.  I volunteer as a photographer at the little art school.  One staff member posted my photos without my name on it on the unofficial webpage in Facebook.  She tries to promote the art school, but I don't know she has the permission to do that.



Send the head of the school a email saying that the school used your image on their facebook page and if not give you credit. Don't say anything about it being their unofficial facebook page.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Nov 2, 2014)

Just went through a Facebook ordeal myself.  I am doing a favor for a friend and photographing her son's wedding in December.  I was up to their house one day, and they asked me about doing a quick Impromptu engagement session.  I agreed, and the mother of the groom took the photo's, and of course put them on her Facebook.  She did give me credit for the images, as she loves the work I do, and mentions me all the time to people.  However the bride to be shared them on her Facebook page, and now she and her friends are editing them themselves, and posting them saying that "it looks better like this".  I politely private messaged the bride asking them to not do this, and the Mother of the groom then says to me "You Photographers need to get over yourselves".  Then she goes on to inform me that Photographers copyright was developed as a "get rich quick" scheme by photographers who can't cut it.  She then says, "My husband goes on the internet and downloads photo's all the time that he want's, and if they have a watermark he just removes it so he can use it for himself".

Fortunately the bride understands where I'm coming from, and the editing of my photo's has stopped.  I am not making a living off my photography, and as such I don't care if people share the photo's around Facebook so long as I get some credit.  However the mother of the groom who are actually my "friends" has annoyed me to no end, and I really don't think that I'll be doing any further work for them after this wedding.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 2, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> ..... She then says, "My husband goes on the internet and downloads photo's all the time that he want's, and if they have a watermark he just removes it so he can use it for himself".........



Did you ask her if her husband likes to work for free?


----------



## Mr.Photo (Nov 2, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Mr.Photo said:
> 
> 
> > ..... She then says, "My husband goes on the internet and downloads photo's all the time that he want's, and if they have a watermark he just removes it so he can use it for himself".........
> ...



I don't expect much out of them as they both sit on their duffs at home, and collect off the system.  Her husband is on disability for supposedly several psychological disorders, and she keeps getting grants from the state to take online courses so she doesn't have to go to work.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 2, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> I don't expect much out of them as they both sit on their duffs at home, and collect off the system.  Her husband is on disability for supposedly several psychological disorders, and she keeps getting grants from the state to take online courses so she doesn't have to go to work.



Well, that certainly explains their sense of entitlement.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 2, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> Just went through a Facebook ordeal myself.  I am doing a favor for a friend and photographing her son's wedding in December.  I was up to their house one day, and they asked me about doing a quick Impromptu engagement session.  I agreed, and the mother of the groom took the photo's, and of course put them on her Facebook.  She did give me credit for the images, as she loves the work I do, and mentions me all the time to people.  However the bride to be shared them on her Facebook page, and now she and her friends are editing them themselves, and posting them saying that "it looks better like this".  I politely private messaged the bride asking them to not do this, and the Mother of the groom then says to me "You Photographers need to get over yourselves".  Then she goes on to inform me that Photographers copyright was developed as a "get rich quick" scheme by photographers who can't cut it.  She then says, "My husband goes on the internet and downloads photo's all the time that he want's, and if they have a watermark he just removes it so he can use it for himself".
> 
> Fortunately the bride understands where I'm coming from, and the editing of my photo's has stopped.  I am not making a living off my photography, and as such I don't care if people share the photo's around Facebook so long as I get some credit.  However the mother of the groom who are actually my "friends" has annoyed me to no end, and I really don't think that I'll be doing any further work for them after this wedding.



If it were me I might not even be willing to shoot the wedding in December after they did that.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 2, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I see some of my photos posted on someone's else facebook website with out crediting me.  Would you say something about it or forget about it?


Unless you are charging for your images ... I don't see how you are harmed (legally). I understand that many photogs want proper credit, (the ol' watermark or no watermark debate) ... did you watermark these images?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 2, 2014)

This 'doing a favor' seems to cause more problems... It's one thing to do something for immediate family or a best friend etc. who you wouldn't think twice about helping whatever it was. But the friend of a friend stuff never seems to work out.

Tecboy even if the little art gallery is a nonprofit and you choose to volunteer to take photos for them, talk to them about how they'll use your photos and be selective what you give them. Once you give photos to someone they're gone and there's probably no getting them back or controlling where they end up.

The problem here is that the person who took your photos I guess got them off your Flickr page (thru the friend who's the designer?). Once you put them on sites like Flickr and Facebook, that puts them under the Terms & Conditions of that website (which most likely you agreed to when you signed up to use the site). You better check your settings on Flickr.  

Usually there would be photo credit in a newspaper or magazine etc. but it depends on the publication. Otherwise, I don't know that sites necessarily use photo credits. So you'd need to get something in writing from the little art gallery about usage if you want your name used anytime they use your photos, or think about giving them watermarked copies (not in the corner that can be cropped off but done in a subtle way).


----------



## tecboy (Nov 2, 2014)

The little nonprofit art school/gallery has already consulted me what they going to do to the photos I submit to them.  They put credit on my photos in the official Facebook page and a local newspaper.  It is the staff member is a bit unorthodox the way she setup a Facebook page that is unofficial.  I don't know how to talk to these people without getting upset.  I'll check out the terms & conditions.


----------



## jl1975 (Nov 2, 2014)

Too much???


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2014)

"Dear *whoever it is* 

I notice that you've started up a facebook fan page for the school/gallery looks great and hope it goes well! However I've noticed that you're using a few of my photos taken at *insert event name*. I've no problem with you using them to promote the event, same as the main school, but  could you please credit me in the description and leave a link to my *insert website*. 


Or something along those lines. Basically you're already ok with them using the photos for promotional purposes and since this is an extension of that same promotional concept chances are its a lot easier to just approach calmly and ask for crediting rather than kicking up a fuss. Sometimes you have to pick your fights and its sometimes better to come to a suitable compromise.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 2, 2014)

whatever you do don't threaten to kill them. I did that once and police showed up at my door a week later. Guy reported it from like four states away. Like i would really drive that far. Basically they told me to stop it or they would have to arrest me.


----------



## markmachado (Nov 3, 2014)

Just report to Facebook by clicking report button and when it ask for reason tell them copyright infringement.
pokies


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 3, 2014)

Making threats I think is considered menacing and I think someone could be charged with a crime for it. So no, you probably don't want to do that!

It's understandable being upset about it, maybe wait til you can deal with it in a professional way. They may not realize everything the one staff person is doing on facebook - is it her own page or the art school's page? Seems like the photos you provide should be for use on their facebook page not on her personal page.

If she got them off your Flickr page then don't make that public anymore, set it just for people you know to be able to access it.


----------



## TJC (Nov 3, 2014)

I just went through this on FB last week. At first i though i'd let it slide. That is, his not crediting me for the photo. But as the accolades kept pouring in for the great shot, and oh how beautiful it was, the guy couldn't help himself, he took credit for the pic. In fact he took credit more than once! That was it! There were three ways for me to go - the high road - PM him and ask him to take it down, the middle road, publically humiliate him, or the low road report him to FB. And, while humiliation may seem to be the lower road, in my view possibly getting him tossed from FB was the worst outcome.
He didn't respond well to my comments about the pic. Said I embarrassed him (yeah that can happen when you get caught in a lie) He took down the entire thread, so mission accomplished. Still swears he wasn't taking credit and didn't remove my name intentionally. OK, what ever gets you through the night!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 21, 2021)

I think the bottom line is; 
* You volunteered to take pictures.
* You gave them to someone as a favor.
* The person who posted them, did not have the slightest thought at you would care if you received credit for them. For most folks they are just pictures. 

As for the flickr shots, that may not be the case.

It is very difficult to prove that someone intentionally violated your copyright when they though they were in the public domain. 

At this point I would ask ask them to add you credits to the photos.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow.  2014!!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 21, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Wow.  2014!!!!


Zombie threads live forever. LOL


----------



## Space Face (Jun 22, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Zombie threads live forever. LOL


----------

